# Now thats funny



## bullethead (Aug 3, 2011)

The Yellow Light 


The light turned yellow, just in front of him. He did the right thing, stopping at the crosswalk, even though he could have beaten the red light by accelerating through the intersection.


The tailgating woman was furious and honked her horn, screaming in frustration, as she missed her chance to get through the intersection, dropping her cell phone and makeup.


As she was still in mid-rant, she heard a tap on her window and looked up into the face of a very serious police officer. The officer ordered her to exit her car with her hands up.


He took her to the police station where she was searched, fingerprinted, photographed, and placed in a holding cell.


After a couple of hours, a policeman approached the cell and opened the door. She was escorted back to the booking desk where the arresting officer was waiting with her personal effects.


He said, ''I'm very sorry for this mistake. You see, I pulled up behind your car while you were blowing your horn, flipping off the guy in front of you and cussing a blue streak at him.


I noticed the 'What Would Jesus Do' bumper sticker, the 'Choose Life' license plate holder, the 'Follow Me to Sunday-School' bumper sticker, and the chrome-plated Christian fish emblem on the trunk, so naturally I assumed you had stolen the car.''


----------



## vowell462 (Aug 4, 2011)

good stuff.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 4, 2011)

That is profiling


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 4, 2011)

All those with a fish on their car better remember what they claim about themselves and their state of grace.  I had a fish car lady bogart a gas pump that I was waiting on today.  I gave her the evil eye. She looked at me, looked away and kept pumping her gas.

I forgave her like Buddah would do.


----------



## Crubear (Aug 4, 2011)

I've started to ask the driver to take the emblem off, they're giving the rest of us a bad name.


----------



## vowell462 (Aug 4, 2011)

I saw a guy with a fish emblem not to long ago and it had legs and in the middle it said "Darwin". I couldnt stop laughing.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 4, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> All those with a fish on their car better remember what they claim about themselves and their state of grace.  I had a fish car lady bogart a gas pump that I was waiting on today.  I gave her the evil eye. She looked at me, looked away and kept pumping her gas.
> 
> I forgave her like Buddah would do.



Buddah wouldn't have forgiven her, he doesn't do that, he would have told her not to cut in line with the hover craft that everybody will be driving in the next century.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 4, 2011)

wwjd.. I would have lit her on her on fire and sent her to he11


----------



## bullethead (Aug 4, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> wwjd.. I would have lit her on her on fire and sent her to he11



Tosh is hysterical


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 4, 2011)

HAHAH Yes he is!


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 5, 2011)

vowell462 said:


> I saw a guy with a fish emblem not to long ago and it had legs and in the middle it said "Darwin". I couldnt stop laughing.



Ever see the Darwin fish with half a Jesus fish sticking out of its mouth sticker?


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 5, 2011)

I like the one of the truth fish eating the Darwin fish.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah that is good. Although it looks like the "truth" fish evolved into a bigger species through survival of the fittest!


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 5, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> I like the one of the truth fish eating the Darwin fish.



For some reason I would understand someone cutting me off in traffic if they had a Darwin fish more so than if someone had a Jesus fish.  Why do you think that is?


----------



## bullethead (Aug 5, 2011)

Roarrrrrr!


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 5, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> For some reason I would understand someone cutting me off in traffic if they had a Darwin fish more so than if someone had a Jesus fish.  Why do you think that is?



Could be a personal hang up. I don't display any beliefs on the back of my car. Just seems like you are asking for trouble.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 5, 2011)

bullethead said:


> Roarrrrrr!



That is pretty funny. Custom job?


----------



## bullethead (Aug 5, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> That is pretty funny. Custom job?



LOL, not mine Ted, saw it on the net!


----------



## vowell462 (Aug 6, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> That is pretty funny. Custom job?



Thats Awsome!


----------

